
Ask HN: How do you deal with phone scams? - riyakhanna1983
A number of my close friends and relatives have fallen victim to phone scams. Either they received a scam call or reached out to a fake number listed on Google. What are some ways to avoid such scams? It&#x27;d be very helpful if you could share your experience and approaches you have explored to block&#x2F;detect fake numbers.
======
Porthos9K
I use the "Blacklist Blocker" app for Android, which is available via
F-Droid[1]. I have a very short whitelist of numbers from which I am willing
to accept calls or texts, and everything else goes straight to /dev/null.

[1]
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.kaliturin.blacklist/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.kaliturin.blacklist/)

